# GTA V Playdate [Think Digit Forum Crew]



## Gollum (Feb 21, 2014)

Okay fellow gang members We go for the hunt today
*cdn.sc.rockstargames.com/images/home/slider/crews20140127.jpg
To join the Think Digit Crew visit the link below.

Rockstar Games Social Club - TDF Crew

Requirements
GTA V - game
a PS3
a PSN account
a Rockstar Social club Account  > Rockstar Games Social Club


The First playdate: Open from Friday 5PM till Sunday 6PM

ADD ME TO YOUR FRIEND LIST AND dont forget to mention that you are from TDF.
Crew members
Krishandu aka Krishandu
Gollum aka niku4186
ngarg172
Flying cow fx


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 21, 2014)

joined!!


----------



## Gollum (Feb 21, 2014)

are u online?


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 21, 2014)

nooooo..

i'll join next weekend onwards..


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 22, 2014)

i want to play but am having problems connecting my ps3 to my router (tplink w8968) ill figure it out today...

- - - Updated - - -

^^done..ready to roll...


----------



## Gollum (Feb 22, 2014)

im going online

- - - Updated - - -

you are not online!

- - - Updated - - -

lol this was like gf and bf killing ppl on a bike.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 22, 2014)

haha i really wanted to play more butthere was a powercut 
now im too lazy too boot up the game again(with the horrible loading times


----------



## Gollum (Feb 22, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> haha i really wanted to play more butthere was a powercut
> now im too lazy too boot up the game again(with the horrible loading times



horrible load time?
Its only initial load time. after that it does not take that long. Best thing to do here is watch a really boring movie along with the game on your PC, like ramleela. that is what I was doing today. Now watching gunday which turns out to be another boring movie.

BTW I reached RP19 today and earned a lot of chash by playing races only.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 23, 2014)

^the initial load time sucks alothe time betweeen races/jobs isnt short too..
yeah was playing games on mobile while loading...
i want to buy infernus and then customise it a lot...but i think im less 100k


----------



## Gollum (Feb 23, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> ^the initial load time sucks alothe time betweeen races/jobs isnt short too..
> yeah was playing games on mobile while loading...
> i want to buy infernus and then customise it a lot...but i think im less 100k



666 satanic post
lol
how much does it cost?
if you steal a tricked up ride in san andreas, you can sell it for 10k at los santos customs. 
hint, its a car that has bmw looks. just make sure car isnot scratched.
there was also glitch yesterday, all the car races had players that did not move. good for me 
free race win and money.
i really feel like buying a headset and start cursing at people


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 25, 2014)

Gollum said:


> 666 satanic post
> lol
> how much does it cost?
> if you steal a tricked up ride in san andreas, you can sell it for 10k at los santos customs.
> ...



Tell me Tell me Tell me Tell me


Yeah thatd be goood...
I play and i hear the murrica players going muthafuka and everything and i just sit here. 

And then i mute mic sounds.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 25, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Tell me Tell me Tell me Tell me
> 
> 
> Yeah thatd be goood...
> ...



*LIFE HACKER*

I used my *PS2 EYETOY *in GTA V as a mic
Cursed the shat out of people lol

yes you can use the eye toy with the PS3 as a mic and use the same and be free from the headset. one problem, the people on the other end will hear every sound in your room.
SO I started playing music on the PC and annoyed everyone

Finally my decision to buy the PS2 bundle with the eye toy paid up


that's me, no I am not a girl lol - sorry for your klpd


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 26, 2014)

Ohhkay.. So..

Prolly will play this weekend.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 26, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Ohhkay.. So..
> 
> Prolly will play this weekend.



so like always I was trying to troll some strangers on GTAV by playing some really annoying song on the mic during an online race, they kicked me out [IMGG]*i643.photobucket.com/albums/uu151/anji6798/smeagolsad-1.jpg?t=1285505781[/IMGG]


----------



## Gollum (Feb 28, 2014)

anyone playing today?


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 28, 2014)

I'll join. Will confirm shortly.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 28, 2014)

Btw, after 6pm right?


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 28, 2014)

Logged in.. Updating.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 28, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Logged in.. Updating.



okayy that's why you e going online and offlibe so often
well till then I will practice my guitar with some rocksmith \m/
let me know when you are ready


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 28, 2014)

Loading online


----------



## Gollum (Feb 28, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Loading online



me too
I will join you in a while


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 28, 2014)

Okaies im inside ..


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 28, 2014)

Oii

Join the deathmatch


----------



## Gollum (Feb 28, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Oii
> 
> Join the deathmatch



i am not able to 
rockstar servers are acting up
btw you can message me on ps3 too


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 28, 2014)

Yeah...


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 28, 2014)

Checked PM??


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 28, 2014)

> so like always I was trying to troll some strangers on GTAV by playing some really annoying song on the mic



because some men, just want to watch the whole world burn ... :O


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 28, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> because some men, just want to watch the whole world burn ... :O



You on gta v online?


----------



## Gollum (Feb 28, 2014)

God damn servers are not letting me join any task. And I have such a bad headache now.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 28, 2014)

Gollum said:


> God damn servers are not letting me join any task. And I have such a bad headache now.



I'm offline too. 

We'll play tomorrow then.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 28, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> I'm offline too.
> 
> We'll play tomorrow then.



I will try later at night. I busted a lot of cash today trying to mod my car and now it literally flies. Ah the satisfaction. Can't wait to beat those nubes online hehe


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 28, 2014)

Gollum said:


> I will try later at night. I busted a lot of cash today trying to mod my car and now it literally flies. Ah the satisfaction. Can't wait to beat those nubes online hehe



You literally fly into unwanted places in car.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 28, 2014)

see this bad multiplayer exp (servers) makes me not want to play MP


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 28, 2014)

How come? Its okay at my end.. Try 2 3 times. It will connect


----------



## Gollum (Mar 3, 2014)

@anirban

I have found a youtube video that says that if you are mad enough or have no life, you can actually earn 50k within half an hour by just do a golf cart race.
we two can play and win one by one [alternate the wins and earn the winnings making mega money in small amounts.

Its not as exciting as survival but gets us cash

we can always do survival though 

I also noticed that if there are only 2 players in survival, the helicopters dont come in the 4th stage and the last stage.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 5, 2014)

will play this weekend.. got the update 1.11.. 

- - - Updated - - -



Gollum said:


> @anirban
> 
> I have found a youtube video that says that if you are mad enough or have no life, you can actually earn 50k within half an hour by just do a golf cart race.
> we two can play and win one by one [alternate the wins and earn the winnings making mega money in small amounts.
> ...



see if its still working after the 1.11 patch. then we'll do it. 

PS: i didnt see anything about golf cart exploit being fixed in the patch notes.. 
i guess the hovering with heli to get RP in Capture is fixed?? else we could do that too. 

- - - Updated - - -



flyingcow said:


> see this bad multiplayer exp (servers) makes me not want to play MP



you come in this weekend. i'll also try and go online tonight. so...


----------



## Gollum (Mar 7, 2014)

I go online from today


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 8, 2014)

Gear up tdf crew!

Im inside.


----------



## Gollum (Mar 12, 2014)

So I reached Level 67 from 30 in 3 days lol
raised 1,000,000 cash but wasted some on my car and now I have 800,000$ in my bank.
*i.imgur.com/uRM6uwy.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 12, 2014)

fvck!!!!!!!!!

gimme some..


----------



## Gollum (Mar 13, 2014)

you've got to earn it bro. play and finish missions. some of them give huge cash.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 13, 2014)

Or i get someone like you to give away some cash. 

Naah.. I have enough to buy all the guns. I make do with the cars i have.


----------



## Gollum (Mar 13, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Or i get someone like you to give away some cash.
> 
> Naah.. I have enough to buy all the guns. I make do with the cars i have.



Dude!
you have like 200k
I have now. BTW reached rank 70
*i.imgur.com/mUgFVxz.png


----------



## Gollum (Mar 14, 2014)

So who is joining the public enemy today?


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 14, 2014)

i'll try and join..


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 14, 2014)

Why dont you post some pics of ur playing?? I dont have a console and tired of waiting for pc version. Give me something to look at !! Please!! 

Shiva


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 14, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Why dont you post some pics of ur playing?? I dont have a console and tired of waiting for pc version. Give me something to look at !! Please!!
> 
> Shiva





Lol

Head over to youtube. 








And burn!!!


----------

